# Tivo stream 4k vs. DVR??



## D Rios (Jan 28, 2021)

Someone clear this up for me. I have a Tivo DVR attached to my Smart TV, life is good. So how does a Tivo stream 4k fit in? I'm not getting it. How does it live with a DVR attached to a smart TV? Is there any interference between the two? Are they both compatible with each other? All I read is that how the stream 4k is good, but there is nothing about how it operates with a DVR already attached. Someone please educate me!!

Dennis


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Tivo stream 4k has Zero to do with their DVR ecosystem. It is just another streaming device like the chromecast w/Google TV, Roku, and fire TV devices. That is all.

If you generally stream apps on your dvr and find it wanting, then pick up a streaming device. Other than that, it does nothing to help with the dvr. If you already do streaming apps from your TV, then you have zero use for it. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just FYI, we all hoped the TS4K would do what you hoped. Sadly even before release we were informed it would not interface with our TIVO dvrs.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

The Android TiVo app can be sideloaded and works great except for navigation. You will need to use Mouse Toggle to navigate. 

TiVo could easily release the Android TiVo app for the TS4K and all they would need to do is fix it so it works with remote.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

TS4K does a better job of streaming than your Tivo DVR. Right now you can buy a TS4K for $39 at amazon. At this price, why wonder? Buy one and you will see what it can do.


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

It really depends on how many HDMI inputs your "SmartTV" has.

If you have one available, worth a try at $39. Just switch inputs to watch the Stream.

You did not mention what your Brand/OS the "SmartTV" is.

The TS4K will probably run apps faster than your "SmartTV" and will run apps that the TV or the older Tivo DVR does not. Your "SmartTV" probably won't update it operating system and apps as much as a AndroidTV stick like the TS4K will.

I have a Tivo Stream 4k/Tablo Dual OTA combo and that can do everything that my Tivo Roamio OTA DVR w/ Minis can do and run many apps the older Tivos don't run.

Tivo is missing an easy goodwill opportunity for past customers by not providing a way to see TIVO recordings on the Stream.

Keep the ability to control a tuner for the Mini for marketing purposes, but let TS4K owners connect and stream recordings to the AndroidTV stick like they do to an Android Phone.

Sling is not an option for me. Locast is an option but not the best video quality, and you have to pay to avoid the nagging interruptions.

I bought a Tablo Dual OTA instead, hooked up my antenna, added a SSD drive I had lying around unused, problem solved. I did pay $150 for lifetime guide data from Tablo, but that is not necessary, you get the upcoming 24 hours for free.

I can watch OTA broadcasts live or recorded and all major streaming services, on one HDMI input.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

josequinones said:


> Tivo is missing an easy goodwill opportunity for past customers by not providing a way to see TIVO recordings on the Stream.
> 
> Keep the ability to control a tuner for the Mini for marketing purposes, but let TS4K owners connect and stream recordings to the AndroidTV stick like they do to an Android Phone.


Meh. TiVo app or nothing. 4K should replace the Mini.


josequinones said:


> Sling is not an option for me.


Curious about this. Why is it not an option for you?


josequinones said:


> I bought a Tablo Dual OTA instead, hooked up my antenna, added a SSD drive I had lying around unused, problem solved. I did pay $150 for lifetime guide data from Tablo, but that is not necessary, you get the upcoming 24 hours for free.


I really liked the Tablo TV DVR once upon a time. It was the Simple TV DVR done right. Now it is very dated. Really like the Recast as it actually integrates OTA with OTT into a single guide.


josequinones said:


> I can watch OTA broadcasts live or recorded and all major streaming services, on one HDMI input.


How do you do that with a Tablo TV DVR?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

You loyalists need to get over it. Why on earth would they want to focus one more thing on a dying ecosystem? TS4k updates are already slow coming where something like the HDR Fix is only in beta.

Like they're going to divert focus from the TS4k and cable OS to getting the app up to snuff for a dying platform? Qam is a lame duck. OTA has been offloaded to channelmaster. Their focus on anything new for the dvr system is long gone. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

wizwor said:


> How do you do that with a Tablo TV DVR?


I do it with channels DVR, hdhomerun and a mini pc for the channels server. And of course TS4k's.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

dbpaddler said:


> You loyalists need to get over it. Why on earth would they want to focus one more thing on a dying ecosystem? TS4k updates are already slow coming where something like the HDR Fix is only in beta.
> 
> Like they're going to divert focus from the TS4k and cable OS to getting the app up to snuff for a dying platform? Qam is a lame duck. OTA has been offloaded to channelmaster. Their focus on anything new for the dvr system is long gone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


The Android Tivo app is kept up to date and runs great on TS4K. All they would need to do is update the hand navigation to remote control navigation.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

spiderpumpkin said:


> The Android Tivo app is kept up to date and runs great on TS4K. All they would need to do is update the hand navigation to remote control navigation.


And it's been that way how long? How many times has it been muttered on here over the years, "If Tivo just....", "If only tivo would..."?

If I had a nickel for every time...

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

> Curious about this. Why is it not an option for you?


WAF - Wife Acceptance Factor


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

wizwor said:


> Meh. TiVo app or nothing. 4K should replace the Mini.
> 
> Curious about this. Why is it not an option for you?
> 
> ...


Agree, 4k should replace the mini, but if they have a warehouse full of minis to get rid off I understand why.

A Mini is $200 and needs a host Roamio/Edge to feed it recorded content. A TS4K is $50 and stand alone other than requiring internet access and a wifi network. You can add OTA via Tablo/HDHomerun etc.

I would pay $50-100 to "enable" Tivo DVR access.

If I was marketing the TS4K, my "Hook", the thing that would make it different from any other AndroidTV stick would be the ability to integrate into an existing TIVO system in your home. The aggregating stuff is cool but not enough for most people from picking the Stream Box from a GoogleTV box at your local store.

How do I do it? I am not including Cable in this, this is only OTA/Streaming.

Antenna + Tablo + Home Network + ISP + TS4K > TV input

The only thing the Tablo does is record and stream Over The Air broadcasts to their free app on a bunch of platforms either over wifi or ethernet.

In my case I stream it to the AndroidTV Tablo App on the TS4K over wifi.

The other streaming apps require an internet provider, in my case Cox.


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

dbpaddler said:


> You loyalists need to get over it. Why on earth would they want to focus one more thing on a dying ecosystem? TS4k updates are already slow coming where something like the HDR Fix is only in beta.
> 
> Like they're going to divert focus from the TS4k and cable OS to getting the app up to snuff for a dying platform? Qam is a lame duck. OTA has been offloaded to channelmaster. Their focus on anything new for the dvr system is long gone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Um.. Money?

I gave Tablo $250 ($100 Tablo Dual + $150 lifetime TV guide) to find a work around instead of giving TIVO that money. Had I used a Roku instead of a TS4K I would have paid Tivo $0.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

josequinones said:


> Um.. Money?
> 
> I gave Tablo $250 ($100 Tablo Dual + $150 lifetime TV guide) to find a work around instead of giving TIVO that money. Had I used a Roku instead of a TS4K I would have paid Tivo $0.


Ummm....the ecosystem is dying. I don't understand how the die hards think differently. More and more people are moving on to other solutions and selling off their gear. The Edge is a failure because it didn't address the main issue we all have and that's one stop streaming and dvr. It's most likely their last dvr. They don't even handle the OTA one themselves. They abandoned the app for any streaming platform.

They've moved on. Their new and future baby is their Android tv based cable OS and is the main competitor to X1. The stream 4k is their Guinea pig for consumers. Everything Stream related on it is pretty much to improve the cable box OS.

You people have battered wife syndrome. I said it above... If Tivo just did this. If they only tweaked that. All they'd have to do is xxx.

These statements have been muttered for a decade around here and have fallen on deaf ears. All they are doing is maintaining as it dies a slow death. QAM is dying, OTA has been spun off. Why do you think they would divert any resources to the dvr ecosystem outside of basic maintenance and stability fixes?

It's all about their android tv cable ecosystem now. Yet you people cling with some illusion of grandeur. Sorry... I just don't get it at this point. Money? They already run on a shoestring. Their development and bug fixes for the TS4k are as slow as molasses and more about fine tuning the stream app than fixing actual issues. Must've seen more beta updates based on stream in the past so many months yet this was the first beta to address hdr that's been an issue since launch.

But I'm sure they'll get right on that quick tweak for the tivo app because you know... Money. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

dbpaddler said:


> Ummm....the ecosystem is dying. I don't understand how the die hards think differently. More and more people are moving on to other solutions and selling off their gear. The Edge is a failure because it didn't address the main issue we all have and that's one stop streaming and dvr. It's most likely their last dvr. They don't even handle the OTA one themselves. They abandoned the app for any streaming platform.
> 
> They've moved on. Their new and future baby is their Android tv based cable OS and is the main competitor to X1. The stream 4k is their Guinea pig for consumers. Everything Stream related on it is pretty much to improve the cable box OS.
> 
> ...


I enjoy using my TiVo DVRs and I like the Stream 4K. Hopefully, Comcast supports cable cards for at least 10 more years. In the meantime I wouldn't mind it if TiVo fixed the TiVo Android app so it works with Stream Remote.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

dbpaddler said:


> Ummm....the ecosystem is dying. I don't understand how the die hards think differently. More and more people are moving on to other solutions and selling off their gear...You people have battered wife syndrome. I said it above... If Tivo just did this. If they only tweaked that. All they'd have to do is xxx...These statements have been muttered for a decade around here and have fallen on deaf ears. All they are doing is maintaining as it dies a slow death.


I don't think anyone disputes that TiVo is in decline. It's been in decline for 20 years. The service will be around for a long time, however, because it costs less to maintain an EPG than to fight class action lawsuits over what, exactly, 'lifetime' means.

I think the 'diehards' are content to continue to use hardware that works well (for what they want) and is (probably) paid for. TiVo did not spinoff their OTA business, btw. They have partnered with a company that sells and markets OTA stuff (ChannelMaster does not make anything). This is a good idea because it puts their hardware in front of people buying antennas.

I bought a Stream to see what it's all about and because it was <$40. I plan to use it as a TiVo device then de-TiVo it and see how that works out, but Amazon is my ecosystem. The Stream will be forgotten long before people stop using TiVo DVRs.

LOL at the 'battered wife' characterization. What's that make you? A jilted lover? If it upsets you to read the comments of the 'TiVo Community' delete the bookmark and move on. It's not healthy to keep a picture of an ex-girlfriend on your desk.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

These are disappointing. For some time now TiVo have touted the app for the streamers that will interface with the DVR’s to stream recorded content. This device would have been a great opportunity for them to release that app and they blew it.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Not disappointing. It's actually a pretty nice streaming device, and I like it better than the chromecast w/google tv.

It's disappointing to some here because it's not what they wanted to see. Don't blame the device. Blame the company and yourselves for clinging this long and being disillusioned about your expectations from the company. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

